# help? German HS Modell 21 .22lr Revolver



## john0286 (Apr 12, 2011)

I got this revolver when my grandfather passed away and I have shot it several times, but that was about 15 years ago. I'm hoping someone can help me find a manual for it, and somewhere to buy replacement grips. I want to take it out shooting but I would like to clean it and just become more familiar with it first. When I google info about it I usually find info on single action models, although I always thought this one was double action. I also have some pics of it but not sure how to post them. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

